# Βίκτορ Χάρα



## nickel (Dec 7, 2009)

Από τις ειδησεογραφία, για μια από τις πιο άθλιες στιγμές ενός πανάθλιου καθεστώτος, που μπροστά του η δική μας χούντα ήταν μια γελοία νότα.
Τριανταέξι και πλέον χρόνια αφότου βασανίστηκε και εκτελέστηκε από τη χούντα στη Χιλή, ο τραγουδιστής Βίκτορ Χάρα κηδεύθηκε ξανά χθες Σάββατο, σε μια τελετή που παρακολούθησαν χιλιάδες άνθρωποι.

Ο Χάρα είχε δεχθεί έναν καταιγισμό από σφαίρες τέσσερις ημέρες μετά το πραξικόπημα του 1973 με το οποίο κατέλαβε την εξουσία ο στρατηγός Αουγκούστο Πινοτσέτ.

Ο Χάρα, τραγουδοποιός, συγγραφέας θεατρικών έργων και εμβληματική μορφή της καλλιτεχνικής τάσης που έμεινε γνωστή ως Nueva Canción ("νέο τραγούδι") συνελήφθη την 11η Σεπτεμβρίου 1973 και μεταφέρθηκε στο Στάδιο της Χιλής, όπου βασανίστηκε και ακολούθως εκτελέστηκε.

Οι αρχές προχώρησαν στην εκταφή της σορού του τον Ιούνιο στο πλαίσιο ερευνών για τις ακριβείς συνθήκες του θανάτου του.

Η Βρετανικής καταγωγής χήρα του, Τζόαν Τέρνερ Χάρα, βρισκόταν στην κεφαλή της πομπής, με την οποία ολοκληρώθηκε το τριήμερο εκδηλώσεων στην μνήμη του. Στην αγρυπνία, την Πέμπτη, παρέστη και η πρόεδρος της Χιλής Μισέλ Μπατσελέτ.

Πολλοί από τους συμμετέχοντες στην τελετή κρατούσαν λουλούδια, άλλοι τραγουδούσαν μερικά από τα πιο γνωστά του κομμάτια και άλλοι θρηνούσαν το χαμό του και τις δικές τους απώλειες - καθώς πάρα πολλοί έχασαν συγγενείς στην διάρκεια του καθεστώτος Πινοτσέτ.

Το 2003, όταν συμπληρώθηκε η 30ή επέτειος του πραξικοπήματος, το γήπεδο όπου εκτελέστηκε μετονομάστηκε σε Στάδιο Βίκτορ Χάρα. ​
Παλιότερο από το BBC:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8084201.stm

Και από την Wikipedia:
In June 2008, Chilean judge Juan Eduardo Fuentes re-opened the investigation into Víctor Jara's death. Judge Fuentes said he would examine 40 new pieces of evidence provided by the singer's family. On May 28, 2009, José Adolfo Paredes Márquez, a 54-year-old former Army conscript arrested the previous week in San Sebastián, was formally charged with Jara's murder. Following Paredes arrest, on June 1, 2009, police investigation identified the name of the officer who first shot Victor Jara in the head, the officer played Russian roulette with Victor Jara, by placing a single round in his army issued revolver, spun the cylinder, place the muzzle against Victor Jara's head and pulled the trigger, the army officer repeated this couple of times, until a shot fired and Victor fell to the ground, and then ordered two conscripts (one of them Paredes) to finish the job, by firing into Victor's body. A judge ordered Jara's body to be exhumed in an effort to determine more information regarding his death.

On December 3, 2009 after 36 years of his death, a massive funeral took place in the "Galpon de Victor Jara" across from "Plaza Brazil" his remains in a close casket were honoured by thousands. His remains were buried in the same place as he was buried the first time in the clandestine back in 1973.​
Με το θέμα καταπιάνεται σήμερα κι ο Χρήστος Μιχαηλίδης στην Ε (αθρόα πρόσβαση = αθρόα προσέλευση).

Και: Το δικαίωμα να ζεις ειρηνικά...


----------

